# SDJR Road to PCA Birmingham



## S D J R (Jul 15, 2017)

Hi all, I have been lifting weights for a few years now. Got into the game late at the age of 22, im now 27. I have been what you can call proper bodybuilding training the last 6 months and have finally decided its time to cut down and do a show.

Well it was actually the gf who one fine evening while I had a mouth full of pizza, red wine in one hand and another slice of pizza in the other (i eat like a caveman) out of the blue looked at me and said "oi fatty loose some weight so it doesn't feel like i'm cuddling the Michelin man at night". I have never been so shocked but after many more slices and a tub of ben and jerrys to wash away my sorrow i thought yeah she is right lets do this......that and im lactose intolerant so dairy should be a no no anyway.....but come on stuffed crust its hard to say no.

Ok back on track being local to me i've decided to do the PCA Birmingham show 22nd October which gives me 14 weeks to get ready.

Current State is 240lb at 13% Bodyfat (taken by the gym expert)

Also i'm not natural gear etc is all being taken care of with my coach and he has asked me not to divulge any information regarding this.

Training Split is as follows



Monday - Chest and Back


Tuesday - Shoulders and Arms


Wednesday - Legs and Core


Thursday - Chest and Back


Friday - Shoulders and Arms


Cardio will start at week 11 at 30min morning and 30 min night and will increase depending upon results.

Diet differs from day to day with when and what order i eat depending on how i feel. Total Calories for the day is around 2500 which i will alter depending on how the body reacts.

Example of Daily Diet (Low Carb) I do add some sauce to some meals to make it moist if i'm working.



Meal 1 - 2 Lean Sausages and 2 Eggs - 450 Calories (its not very healthy but sets me up for the day but this will be dropped closer to show)


Meal 2 - Chicken, Rice and Veg normally Carrots - 450 Calories


Meal 3 - Fillet Steak and Veg - 350 Calories


Meal 4 - Chicken and Baked Potato - 450 Calories


Meal 5 - Fillet Steak and Eggs - 500 Calories


Meal 6 Optional - Protein Shake - 200 Calories


I will upload pictures when i finish work as i actually haven't got any of myself right now.

Please feel free to criticise i'm open to learning as this is my first ever prep so unsure how the body will react.


----------



## S D J R (Jul 15, 2017)

Sunday 16/7/2017

Was called into work for a 12hr shift. Meals prep all sorted for the day.....then what do the lads do...... they all order a breakfast sandwich with some ordering 2. i sat up the corner sulking force feeding myself rice noodles and chicken while them evil b*****ds laugh and joke wafting the oh so delicious smell my way......my resolve stayed strong.

I have been clean eating now for 2 weeks to slowly adjust myself for the upcoming prep. I have noticed a big difference in water weight and since cutting out dairy my stomach has shrunk due to intestines not being inflamed from the lactose.

The gym this week i have noticed muscle fatigue happen very early into the session. strength hasn't changed but amount of reps before i'm blowing has dropped dramatically. I think this is due to a drop in calories and partially to state of mind but will monitor over the next week as we all have good and bad days.

I don't use pre workouts as in the past they have made me crash hard and i literally sleep the rest of the day. For a pre workout i just have a black coffee with some sweetener which seems to do the trick.

Will keep updating when i can.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Good luck mate/ interested to see pictures and how you get on.

Unless your 6ft 2 or more you must be in good shape at 240lbs at 13% Bf. At 13% you would have your abs out anyway and that's a fair amount of weight so you must have some mass.

What height are you? Are you not able to say what drugs your using just not the doses?


----------



## S D J R (Jul 15, 2017)

Tricky said:


> Good luck mate/ interested to see pictures and how you get on.
> 
> Unless your 6ft 2 or more you must be in good shape at 240lbs at 13% Bf. At 13% you would have your abs out anyway and that's a fair amount of weight so you must have some mass.
> 
> What height are you? Are you not able to say what drugs your using just not the doses?


 Hey mate, im a modest 5ft 10. I carry all my weight on my stomach so abs are just about to come out over the next 2 weeks. Abs will show about 11% ive been told.

My coach said that the drug plan he has put me on is his own secret and doesnt want to share. But i can say that its not very high dosages but he might change that i do what im told.

Im still waiting for moderators to allow me to post freely then i will be adding more content.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

S D J R said:


> Hey mate, im a modest 5ft 10. I carry all my weight on my stomach so abs are just about to come out over the next 2 weeks. Abs will show about 11% ive been told.
> 
> My coach said that the drug plan he has put me on is his own secret and doesnt want to share. But i can say that its not very high dosages but he might change that i do what im told.
> 
> Im still waiting for moderators to allow me to post freely then i will be adding more content.


 No problem. All the best. I wouldn't expect doses to be that high anyway as many great physique aren't build on high doses it's more so those with inadequate training and nutrition that use high doses as a crutch to take and fill the void from not eating right.

Look forward to your pictures and progress. Are you going to post training and nutrition or is that his secret too? I imagine his prep won't differ too much in terms of compounds anyway just the usual test, tren, mast, winny, t3, clen and var. are you using or plan to use slin or growth?


----------



## S D J R (Jul 15, 2017)

Tricky said:


> No problem. All the best. I wouldn't expect doses to be that high anyway as many great physique aren't build on high doses it's more so those with inadequate training and nutrition that use high doses as a crutch to take and fill the void from not eating right.
> 
> Look forward to your pictures and progress. Are you going to post training and nutrition or is that his secret too? I imagine his prep won't differ too much in terms of compounds anyway just the usual test, tren, mast, winny, t3, clen and var. are you using or plan to use slin or growth?


 No HGH or Slin want to keep the waist small and i hear bad things about slin so staying well clear.

I will be posting training and nutrition vids and pictures once i get that hang of uploading which for some reason wont let me do off my phone.

I will have a word with him see if i can at least get his stage 1 drug outline done.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

S D J R said:


> No HGH or Slin want to keep the waist small and i hear bad things about slin so staying well clear.
> 
> I will be posting training and nutrition vids and pictures once i get that hang of uploading which for some reason wont let me do off my phone.
> 
> I will have a word with him see if i can at least get his stage 1 drug outline done.


 Nice one, I'm just interested in all the various ways of stepping on stage as I hope to compete in physique late next year. That's if I can get a decent amount of size and symmetry between sept and march before going into a 16 week prep to see what I'm left with.


----------



## S D J R (Jul 15, 2017)

Tricky said:


> Nice one, I'm just interested in all the various ways of stepping on stage as I hope to compete in physique late next year. That's if I can get a decent amount of size and symmetry between sept and march before going into a 16 week prep to see what I'm left with.


 Fair play mate for me its already proving to be difficult its everyone around me making it hard. People saying lets have a night out meals and drinks etc. You have to go very anti social.

Im not showing much definition atm im as hairy as a bear. The mrs has said she will veet all my hair off the weekend....going to be so cold.

As long as you stay dedicated it will happen mate train and eat it sounds simple but hard to do day in day out.


----------



## S D J R (Jul 15, 2017)

These were taken after a carb loaded Sunday night ready for a few low carb days and intense gym training. I have found my body bloats easily with any amount of carbs.

Body hair makes me look worse and the mrs has said she cant wait to veet me clean the weekend so prepare yourselves for some red raw pictures.

Body Measurements are flexed

Chest - 48" (ive always struggled with chest but finally seems to be growing)

Arms - 18.5"

Thighs - 27"

Calves - 19"

Waist around belly button level - 36.5"


----------



## S D J R (Jul 15, 2017)

Monday - 17/7/17

After last nights high carb meal today before a 9am workout i has a small bowl of oats and a black coffee. Nothing exciting about it standard morning food if im having an am workout.

Workout was Chest and Back with main focus on upper chest and Lats for width.

Post workout meal was a chicken thai green curry and green beans.

work from 2pm to 10pm so will have another 2 meals at work of thai green curry. When i get home i will have a few eggs to get the extra calories in over night.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Looking like live decent mass there mate and you will look a few % Bf down from removing the hair alone. I shaved my chest and wife done my back at the weekend plus a few sun beds and it's amazing the difference it can make


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

What class are you planning to do?

I would say you're not that close to 13% bodyfat though and 14 weeks isn't that long, especially if you want to get stage level conditioning for the first time. 20 weeks might be more appropriate.

That said, I've seen some people get absolutely shredded in 12 weeks from some pretty shitty starting points so if you're set on it, f**king crush it!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Good luck with this mate. You'll probably lose a coupe of pounds from clipping off the body hair.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

good luck with this one, hope that magic formula truly is that, as your definitely not 13%, but hey I have seen people at worse starting points get there. definitely in to see the end result here.

next bulk, those wheels need some bulk as your building the top nicely but the pins are rapidly losing ground


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Good luck, I'm 18 days out so all ill say is look forward to the next few months of crap LOL


----------



## S D J R (Jul 15, 2017)

Bodyfat was taken by the bloke at the gym who does everyones so i cant comment but i thought that i was over 13% aswell. He used some spring calipers and points on stomach, back, tricep, thight and hamstring. I will get him to re do it.

Yeah legs will be getting bigger i have negelected them bringing my lower body up and now its gone the other way.

Hair is horrid makes me look like a caveman and im about as photogenic as a dogs arse.

Only time will tell with the amount of fat i will loose will keep you all updated diet is on point. I might start cardio earlier and see how that plays in but at 30 min HIIT a day.

If you want to laugh this is what i looked like when i first started training.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

How long ago was that picture took out of interest? Is this your first cut?

Get that hair removed and some sun beds and it will look like a drastic change over night lol


----------



## S D J R (Jul 15, 2017)

Tricky said:


> How long ago was that picture took out of interest? Is this your first cut?
> 
> Get that hair removed and some sun beds and it will look like a drastic change over night lol


 That picture was 2014 so 3 ish years ago.

Yeah mate hair removal and sun beds the weekend oh bloody joy lol


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

In them pics I would say 20% ish.

I had calipers done last week and 3.5% but more like 7 to 8. It's just a gauge anyways to make sure fats coming down


----------



## S D J R (Jul 15, 2017)

Sorry for the long delay between posts been a hectic few weeks.

Progress pics will come again in 2 weeks time.

Diet is in full swing some parts are coming threw quicker than others but I suppose everyone is different.

In terms of training strength is spot on. Reps have dropped and the pump feeling isn't as intense. Overall trainer is happy with progress especially with zero cardio so far.

Down to 234lb so nice and slow. Coach actually increased my calories and it's a struggle getting the food down but I think it's more of a mental state than anything.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

S D J R said:


> Sorry for the long delay between posts been a hectic few weeks.
> 
> Progress pics will come again in 2 weeks time.
> 
> ...


 I'm sorry but your coach has increased your calories as you get closer to the show & your hitting zero cardio still and then won't share his 'secret formula' for the gear? Sounds like he's spouting some right s**t mate and your kind of just taking it in not knowing any better.

As people have previously said you may need longer than 12 weeks and I certainly wouldn't be upping cals from your start point when trying to get shredded. There is no secret behind getting lean. Calories down & energy expenditure changes will see you drop over time.

Did he give you a reason for the cal increase?


----------



## S D J R (Jul 15, 2017)

No reason for the increase I trust in what he says he is very credible and well known that's why he has asked me to keep it secret for now.

Weight is coming off nicely tho so something must be working right I suppose.

As I said I just follow instructions he tells me to lift... I lift.... He says eat..... I eat. Will post pics in a few weeks and you boys can be the judge I'm a noob to this game so time will tell. As of today it's 11 weeks 2 days out


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Lol @ keeping it a secret as if he's unearthed some new, revolutionary way to get in to shape.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

S D J R said:


> No reason for the increase I trust in what he says he is very credible and well known that's why he has asked me to keep it secret for now.
> 
> Weight is coming off nicely tho so something must be working right I suppose.
> 
> As I said I just follow instructions he tells me to lift... I lift.... He says eat..... I eat. Will post pics in a few weeks and you boys can be the judge I'm a noob to this game so time will tell. As of today it's 11 weeks 2 days out


 Who is it?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

DLTBB said:


> Lol @ keeping it a secret as if he's unearthed some new, revolutionary way to get in to shape.


 I'm gonna hazard a guess it involves weights and eating less calories than you burn.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

S D J R said:


> No reason for the increase I trust in what he says he is very credible and well known that's why he has asked me to keep it secret for now.
> 
> Weight is coming off nicely tho so something must be working right I suppose.
> 
> As I said I just follow instructions he tells me to lift... I lift.... He says eat..... I eat. Will post pics in a few weeks and you boys can be the judge I'm a noob to this game so time will tell. As of today it's 11 weeks 2 days out


 Only reason I could imagine is that if you've lost weight at a serious rate and he's added calories back in to slow down that rate - otherwise i'm stumped...!

What are you past week's weights?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Best of luck mate. I did the same show last year for my first comp and came third in Classic class. Was a great experience


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

If I was 12 weeks out and had a good amount of fat to lose I'd take more tren and almost starve myself!


----------



## S D J R (Jul 15, 2017)

Sorry its been a while working away and setting up a business doesn't leave you with much free time.

Bodyweight has come down from 240lb from the start to 219lb currently and i believe i have gained a fair amount of muscle especially around the shoulders.

I have found a new love for coffee i practically live on the stuff. Cardio and training are going well. Abs are here just need to loose more to really make them pop. Got some stubborn fat around the lower abs but he said thats common for a lot of people and no need to worry being just over 8 weeks out.

He has just started me on cardio at 30 min fasted and 15 min after workout. Cardio is 5 kph on the treadmill so nice and steady.

Pinning every day apart from sundays. Training has gone up from 5 days to 6 days as we have changed the split to bring up the weaker body parts while maintaining the good.....ish parts lol.

He still doesn't want to give away his secrets yet but he has said i can near to the show and i must respect his wishes.

Had a few posing sessions and my god i didn't realise how knackered it makes you but fatigue is lessening with each session.

Thats it for now sorry for the awfully structured post.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

S D J R said:


> Sorry its been a while working away and setting up a business doesn't leave you with much free time.
> 
> Bodyweight has come down from 240lb from the start to 219lb currently and i believe i have gained a fair amount of muscle especially around the shoulders.
> 
> ...


 Got any updated progress pics?


----------

